# Fairmont/Morgantown WV -- any RPG -- Player hoping to join or new group



## ERoy (Mar 23, 2009)

*Play Location/Method:* Elkins, WV, but willing to travel to surrounding areas

*Game/System:*  Any system, but prefer D&D 4th Edition

*Player or GM?:* I can play or I can GM, either way

*Time/Frequency: * Saturday or Sunday, any time.

*Genre:* Any

*Current needs:* A game to join into, or a game to begin

*Accept Drop-In Players?* Yes

*Accept Spectators?* Yes

*Short description of the setting/campaign:*
Looking for a group to join or to start a new group -- Contact me at eroy486@gmail.com, or join my Meetup Group at Error! - Meetup.com - Only locals to the area, please.


----------

